# Obedience Training?



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentleys biting is getting really bad. It is at the point where we can no longer even pet him without him biting us. We cant walk around the house without him attacking and growling at our feet. We have tried yelping, barking, shaking a can of coins, timeouts, nothing seems to work. We were thinking about getting someone to come into our home and teach us how to teach Bentley. Has anyone ever used any type of trainer or obedience classes? If so, what were your experiences? Is it worth the extra money? Thanks for the help! I can use all that I can get.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi

I have a new pup too. This is my second maltese. I lost my love a few months ago and I trained him myself. Mogie was a more submissive pup. My new 4 month old pup, Moxie, was separated from his pack when he was 8 weeks old. Which made him an alpha dog all the way with a lot of spunk...and Moxie. Anyway, because we live part of the time in an apartment building we had to get him trained fast so we did call a trainer in.

Since we couldn't put him in puppy classes because he didn't have all his shots, we had a trainer come to our house. My husband and I also got a bunch of Cesar Millians books and video's "The Dog Whisperer".

First of all the books and video's really help. I was also fortunate to find a trainer who trains like Cesar Millan. 

My Moxie is also a male and has the potential to be a bully, a biter and not a good listener. He is very much his own dog. But he is very intelligent as all Maltese are. Training him and being trained by the trainer really helped all of us. Most of the time he listens. We ask him to sit before we give him his toys. And ask him to give us our toys back. The trainer told us because we've been consistent, worked with him a lot and have followed through with training everyday- our 4 month old is doing things that usually a 6 month old pup usually does. 

Even though these little guys are only 3 pounds-they are still dogs and can get bitey and misbehave if you don't try to put them in their place. Most of the time they are mouthing and teething at this age. But I am a believer in raising a well mannered dog. My first malt never bit anyone. Children included.

Have you been socializing your pup? With other dogs. Mine just got his final shot so next week I plan on putting him in doggie daycare. It's important to socalize them early with other dogs, children and as many people as you can. You don't want them to be afraid. or anxious. This usually can equal again, a naughty puppy. I have read and I believe that other dogs actually teach them the difference between play biting and real biting. If they bite too hard and play too hard-no one will play with them or they will get hurt. They learn from other dogs. 

The trainer has been very helpful. A good one actually trains you more than the dog. Your body language, tone of voice and manner is the most important thing. And being Calm and Assertive. If you get angry, they will only use that to push your buttons. Always have a Nylabone in your hand when he starts biting and put it in his mouth. Also when he bites you, say a loud "ouch" or "Ow" , turn your back on him and walk away. Ignore the puppy. You have to act like his mother would have acted. If your pup bit his mom while he was playing, she would drop him, and ignore him. He'll get the point sooner or later. My trainer said that they understand contrasts. He knows how you act when he does something good and he has to learn how you act when he does something bad. Never loose your cool. They read it as you being an unstable pack leader, and they will not respond to anger or abuse. 

It's tough for us, they are so cute. But when they're acting badly they get un-cute very quickly.

Try to find a trainer, or put the pup in some obedience classes. Maltese as any other dog, loves to learn and please it's owner. The sooner the better for the both of you.

Good luck.

By the way, Bently is really really cute. And he is still young. Two months old, he's starting to get his teeth so they're hurting. He should calm down alittle. You can't get him with other dogs yet, but a trainer will be well worth the moola. Mine charges 150.00 per hour. It's Connecticut...and new York prices. Ouch!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I would enroll him in puppy school - which is okay for pups after their 1st shots. They are often run by vets and they might be able to help you with your problem minus the huge bills. 

Honestly he is very young and it's likely it will get better as he gets older. It did with Luna. Thing that helped the most was yelping sharply and loudly when she bit us and then turning away from her (not moving - as this will likely excite him more) - this will help mimic what a sister or brother would likely do. 

Moxie'sMom why was moxie separated from his 'pack' at 8 weeks - just curious as he is a Chrisman pup and I thought they didn't let them go until 12 weeks - just curious  

Good luck!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

We got him at 12 weeks, but I was told by Chris that they separate the pups at 8 weeks so they act like more of an alpha dog. They are more confident and not as submissive personality wise. Supposedly show dogs are better when they start out more alpha. As my trainer also said it's easier to tame an alpha and still have them confident then it is to build up a more submissive dog. 

I has asked chris what he was like when he was with his brothers and sisters. Moxie has a lot of spunk...and ' Balls" should I say. He is pretty sure of himself. My other malt wasn't as spunky. He is truely an alpha..or at least he tries to be...LOL

Chrisman won't sell a pup until he's older than 12 weeks.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> We got him at 12 weeks, but I was told by Chris that they separate the pups at 8 weeks so they act like more of an alpha dog. They are more confident and not as submissive personality wise. Supposedly show dogs are better when they start out more alpha. As my trainer also said it's easier to tame an alpha and still have them confident then it is to build up a more submissive dog.
> 
> I has asked chris what he was like when he was with his brothers and sisters. Moxie has a lot of spunk...and ' Balls" should I say. He is pretty sure of himself. My other malt wasn't as spunky. He is truely an alpha..or at least he tries to be...LOL
> 
> Chrisman won't sell a pup until he's older than 12 weeks.[/B]


That is really interesting - that they separate the pups at 8 weeks :blink:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I had a trainer come to my house - but our experience wasn't great. Mine were a lot older than your little one too. I think Kylie has a good suggestion of puppy pre-school.

Not to hijack this thread, but I also find it very interesting that Chrisman separate at 8 weeks. It opens up a lot more questions for me around the 12 week 'rule'.


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

> I had a trainer come to my house - but our experience wasn't great. Mine were a lot older than your little one too. I think Kylie has a good suggestion of puppy pre-school.
> 
> Not to hijack this thread, but I also find it very interesting that Chrisman separate at 8 weeks. It opens up a lot more questions for me around the 12 week 'rule'.[/B]


 Me too - I thought the whole 12 week rule was to keep the pups learning how to interact with their siblings etc... does anyone know why the 12 weeks rule is in play if this isn't the case (hope that made sense)

Seriously though puppy school worked wonders for Luna and it's definitely okay for pups 8- 10 weeks and older (Luna was 10 weeks when we went).


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I haven't personally had experience with an "in home" trainer, but some co-workers did. They said the change in their pup (a rescued mixed breed larger dog) was amazing after only one visit. The trainer taught the "parents" how to be the leader of the pack; they had apparently just allowed the pup to take over their entire living situation and they didn't know how to reverse it.

I may consider this when Madison is a little older.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

He is very young and a lot of what you are describing is pretty normal (that doesn't mean you should permit it to go on - just that he's a normal puppy). I do think a consult with a trainer in your home would be a good idea. You want to look for somebody who is familiar with positive reinforcement and learning theory. You also want someone who has worked with a wide variety of dog breeds, and understands each dog needs and individualized plan. Here is a link to help you search:

http://www.apdt.com/po/ts/default.aspx

Puppy class is great when he is old enough. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

To clarify on the 8 week separation: I noticed that my Chrisman Pup was acting very sure of himself, and confident at such an early age. My other malt as a puppy i remember being more submissive so i called Chris to ask how he had acted around his brothers. That's when he explained the 8 week separation to me. They do it so their personalities turn out to be more alpha like. Knowing my puppies personality it made total sense. Now that he has all his shots, next week I plan on putting him in puppy day care for a few hours. I think it's important for him to socialize as soon as he can. He's a very smart puppy. And my trainer who we still have come to the house is amazed how he listens and re-acts to our commands and requests. 

I've been sick with a cold for 3 weeks and at home with him everyday and have been training him along with my husband on a very regular basis. You need to do this if you want results especially if you want it to happen sooner rather than later. We don't believe in waiting until they're 6 months old to train. You need to train them the minute they come into your house. It's important that they know it's your house first. 

A good trainer will train you more than the dog. And this trainer uses tone of voice and body language. Teaches like Cesar, but not rough like him. My little guy even though he still does all the puppy stuff like tries to bite etc. knows when he's done something wrong. The training has been well worth the money spent. However with puppy classes I like the fact that they get to interact with other dogs. i just couldn't do it because he hadn't has all his shots.

I hope people don't think Chrisman doesn't separate puppies and SELL them to the outside world at 8 weeks. I didn't by no way mean that they do that.


----------

